# Awesome performance litter upcoming



## CarolinaCasey

Wow, that litter will be great. Have they been bred/born?


----------



## Ljilly28

Sky has just been bred to Tommy. I have to remember that I have a full house. . . It is hard bc I am crazy for Sky. She is one leg away from her MH.


----------



## my4goldens

Seeing as my youngest is five now, the temptation for a new puppy is increasing. I too have to remember I have a full house. Have to remind myself, step away from the puppies!


----------



## grcharlie

Ljilly28 said:


> If anyone is looking for a nice obedience/performance prospect, here is a solid litter. I am pretty enticed. : http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=383133


I want to see puppy pictures! Just thank goodness I am maxed out on how many dogs I have.


----------



## Ljilly28

my4goldens said:


> Seeing as my youngest is five now, the temptation for a new puppy is increasing. I too have to remember I have a full house. Have to remind myself, step away from the puppies!


Lol, I love this and have to steal it. Whenever someone brings up this litter, I'll just repeat to myself "step away from the puppies". I cannot describe how badly I want one of these pups for obedience.


----------



## BearValley

*Put the puppy DOWN! Keep your hands where we can see them and walk backwards very s l o w l y...

.
*


----------



## marieb

Ugh I think I have puppy fever too! I'm finishing up my Master's degree and still living at home ... I know I can't get a puppy because I'm going to have to move into an apartment and I know it would be wayyy too tricky with 2 Golden Retrievers. Sigh ... I'll just have to wait until I can buy my own place someday.


----------



## Jim Cahill

their going to be some nice pups


----------



## CarolinaCasey

BearValley said:


> *Put the puppy DOWN! Keep your hands where we can see them and walk backwards very s l o w l y...
> *


I love it...

I will repeat after you...I already have a puppy coming home in August- I don't need two!


----------



## marieb

CarolinaCasey said:


> I already have a puppy coming home in August- I don't need two!


Ahh you're so lucky! You must be excited!!


----------



## roxanness

Yes! I'm looking for a performance dog. Where can I get more information
about this upcoming litter?

Thanks for posting the info!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

roxanness said:


> Yes! I'm looking for a performance dog. Where can I get more information
> about this upcoming litter?
> 
> Thanks for posting the info!


Tanbark has a couple performance litters coming up as well. www.tanbark.com

I was looking at one of them b/c they're out of Quiz's mom... but alas... no puppy for me right now. Three dogs in my little apartment would be crazy! I want to finish Quiz's UD first, anyway.


----------



## my4goldens

FlyingQuizini said:


> Tanbark has a couple performance litters coming up as well. www.tanbark.com
> 
> I was looking at one of them b/c they're out of Quiz's mom... but alas... no puppy for me right now. Three dogs in my little apartment would be crazy! I want to finish Quiz's UD first, anyway.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I went and looked at the litters, look like fabulous performance prospects. One of Pounce's brothers is owned by a friend of mine, he is a fabulous working dog. Note to self, You cannot get a puppy now!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom

Can't believe I married a "one dog per house" man!!
"We already have a dog!"
GRRRRRRR!


----------



## Loisiana

my4goldens said:


> FlyingQuizini said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went and looked at the litters, look like fabulous performance prospects. One of Pounce's brothers is owned by a friend of mine, he is a fabulous working dog. Note to self, You cannot get a puppy now!
> 
> 
> 
> Which sunsplash pup do you know? I believe Ranger is from that area, I guess that would be the one (one of the few from that litter that I haven't met).
> 
> Their mom is a big reason why I got Flip.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bogey's Mom

I was just thinking about Rhonda the other day when I saw some new pictures of the BEAUTIFUL Ajax (Tippy's youngest). I was wondering when/if she would be breeding again. Wow - what a litter! Maybe one day I'll be up to a dog like this. Until then I'll admire from afar.....


----------



## Ljilly28

The litter is bred by Rhonda Mulholland at Sand Dancer Goldens in Norway , Maine

207-743-8852 [email protected]


----------



## Ljilly28

Here's an old ad - this breeding has been planned for so long- but Sky had to finish her UD first. I am trying to repeat the whole "step away from the puppy" mantra and all these daydreams.


----------



## hotel4dogs

just curious....isn't the mother a bit old, at 9???


----------



## Ljilly28

Finn's mother lived to be way past 15. The vet said he felt Sky was so exceptionally fit that there was no problem, and gave her a head-to-toe check up. Sky and her brother Rodin are each have one more MH leg to go, and are blooming with health. Not sure if she is pregnant yet. . . I'm not a breeder, just a puppy lover and a serious admirer of Sky/Rhonda's work in the Obedience Ring/Hunt tests. It is lovely to see the relationship between them as they work. The best pup this weekend came from a 9 year old mom AFC Paws OD FDHF had her last two litters at 8 and 9. Not sure if this is more common with field breedings? (AFC Topbrass Pawsability OD FDHF). Do you think 7 is the cut off you prefer? I don't have any experience with this, but here are a few nice girls who did well being bred a little later Am. CH. OTCH CT MACH VCCH Mirasol's Femme Fatale UDX OM2 NJP OF WC VCX OD OBHF; Can. CDX,BISSBIS Am Can CH Amberac's Asterling Aruba OD SDHF NAFTCH FTCH Brasdor's Razzl Dazzl Am. ***OD Can. FDHF Am. Can. CH Twin-Beau-D Nautilus Seastar OCH Honor's Bunny Hop CD OA NAJ WC VCX (OD) BOSS. I have a SEVERE case of puppy lust to resist.


----------



## my4goldens

Loisiana said:


> my4goldens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which sunsplash pup do you know? I believe Ranger is from that area, I guess that would be the one (one of the few from that litter that I haven't met).
> 
> Their mom is a big reason why I got Flip.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Ranger is the one I know. Wonderful working dog with a phenomenal handler.
Click to expand...


----------



## goldensrbest

She really has some beautifull dogs, from what i understand, they are high energy dogs, that need to be involed in obedience, correct? They are not for the every day pet people, do i understand that right?


----------



## Titan1

Okay I have to brag .. Titan will be siring two litters this summer. One is happening now...OKay not this second but this week.. To a nice small girl. She is notbeing shown because their kennel just doesn't have enough time and money to show them all but she is very nice. The other breeding will take place in a couple months is to a nice girl with her UD and AXJ ect.. yes I will admit it .. I will be the proud gramma...LOL!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

We...we might be looking for a puppy. 

And they're gonna be so preeettttyyyy...


----------



## Loisiana

Titan1 said:


> Okay I have to brag .. Titan will be siring two litters this summer. One is happening now...OKay not this second but this week.. To a nice small girl. She is notbeing shown because their kennel just doesn't have enough time and money to show them all but she is very nice. The other breeding will take place in a couple months is to a nice girl with her UD and AXJ ect.. yes I will admit it .. I will be the proud gramma...LOL!


Go Titan! Are you getting one?


----------



## Titan1

Loisiana said:


> Go Titan! Are you getting one?


I am having a major problem because I love both girls for different reasons. The breeding that is taking place now should be small, compact and very nicely built. This girl has coat to die for and she is small nad gold like Titan. Her website needs to be updated with new pics. Watching her mess around with the ball and meet new people she is very friendly and very intense on the retrieving. It is really too bad that no one has shown her.. The second breeding in June is with another very nice girl that is producing some nice working goldens. She got these titles UD,RE and AXJ, in between two litters and her cycle stuff. The good news is if the 1st litter produces what I am looking for we can do a repeat because she is young enough. Okay was I long winded enough.. I still don't have the answer. I guess I will just wait and see.


----------



## Loisiana

so who's the girls?


----------



## Titan1

Loisiana said:


> so who's the girls?


Girl # 1 http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=284273

Girl # 2 http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=238554

Girl # 1 Eva needs a new picture ..LOL!


----------



## hotel4dogs

about the mother's age....I really don't know? I was curious what breeders on the forum might think about breeding such an old girl. Way out of my realm of experience and/or knowledge!


----------



## Ljilly28

I own the sister of the first girl, Topbrass Dal-Rhe Hi Flying Adored. My girl Tango is from the same litter. Their father Stoney just earned his MH/ Dual Dog Hall Of Fame.


----------



## Loisiana

I like the Eva pedigree


----------



## Titan1

Ljilly28 said:


> I own the sister of the first girl, Topbrass Dal-Rhe Hi Flying Adored. My girl Tango is from the same litter. Their father Stoney just earned his MH/ Dual Dog Hall Of Fame.


How about that for a small world! I love it! I checked k-9 and it looks like your girl loves to retrieve too. Can you tell me more about Tango?


----------



## Ljilly28

Tango has a sensational temperament- explosive, focused,and a stylish athlete outside and a total mush lovey girl at home. I cannot even describe her incredible water entry, and she is fearless. Tango is a social butterfly- loves all people, dogs, kitties, and kids- but what she most likes to do is work. I think her best thing is precision heeling. She floats across the ring and is a wonderful obedience partner. She knows her go outs all too well- she sometimes spins and sits when she judges she is close enough to the far side of the ring before I tell her to- so we are working on that. Once Tally nabs that last CDX leg, it will be Tango's turn. We always say life doesnt happen to Tango, Tango happens to life. There are a bazillion pictures of her water entries on my facebook if you happen to be on there.


----------



## Ljilly28




----------



## FlyingQuizini

"I cannot get a puppy... I cannot get a puppy... I cannot get a puppy... I cannot get a puppy..." "I cannot get a puppy... I cannot get a puppy... I cannot get a puppy... I cannot get a puppy..." "I cannot get a puppy... I cannot get a puppy... I cannot get a puppy... I cannot get a puppy..." "I cannot get a puppy... I cannot get a puppy... I cannot get a puppy... I cannot get a puppy..." :-(


----------



## IowaGold

Titan1 said:


> How about that for a small world! I love it! I checked k-9 and it looks like your girl loves to retrieve too. Can you tell me more about Tango?


I have a half-sister to Eva and Tango (http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=356991). She's still young but she's going to be a go getter. Not as intense as my other Topbrass girl, but good drive with control. Lovely, lovely temperament! She may actually be my one in a million dog.


----------



## IowaGold

Here's a couple of somewhat recent pics of Piper (she is 8 months in the pics):










The red dog is Ruby, the blond one Piper.


----------



## Ljilly28

It's fun seeing the relations and connections. Piper is awesome. I'm off to recite Quiz's no puppy mantra! No more pups until Tally has a UD, Tango has a CDX, And Copley has a CH, CDX.


----------



## Titan1

Ljilly28 said:


> It's fun seeing the relations and connections. Piper is awesome. I'm off to recite Quiz's no puppy mantra! No more pups until Tally has a UD, Tango has a CDX, And Copley has a CH, CDX.


Eva looks very much like your girl. This litter should be awesome. I am sure glad I told Denise to reserve that boy for me if there is a naughty one in the bunch..LOL!:crossfing


----------



## Titan1

IowaGold said:


> I have a half-sister to Eva and Tango (http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=356991). She's still young but she's going to be a go getter. Not as intense as my other Topbrass girl, but good drive with control. Lovely, lovely temperament! She may actually be my one in a million dog.


We show enough in Iowa I sure hope we run into each other at a show....


----------



## IowaGold

What shows do you usually come to? Right now, I'm mostly sticking around the Des Moines shows, but if I ever get off my butt and get Ruby a bit more polished, we will do a bit more traveling. My next show is agility in Ames in June, then it will probably be the September cluster then the September agility trial.


----------



## Titan1

IowaGold said:


> I have a half-sister to Eva and Tango (http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=356991). She's still young but she's going to be a go getter. Not as intense as my other Topbrass girl, but good drive with control. Lovely, lovely temperament! She may actually be my one in a million dog.





IowaGold said:


> What shows do you usually come to? Right now, I'm mostly sticking around the Des Moines shows, but if I ever get off my butt and get Ruby a bit more polished, we will do a bit more traveling. My next show is agility in Ames in June, then it will probably be the September cluster then the September agility trial.


just went to the Iowacity/ Amana shows.. I will either do the Des Moines or the Amana again. I really liked that one..


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> Can't believe I married a "one dog per house" man!!
> "We already have a dog!"
> GRRRRRRR!


LOL- me too! that is until I brought Blush home. nobody can turn away a golden puppy!


----------



## Ljilly28

bearvalleyPut the puppy DOWN! Keep your hands where we can see them and walk backwards very s l o w l y...

.


This thread was very helpful! I came within a heartbeat of bringoing home 10 week old Green Boy from a Chaos litter in Texas yesterday, but I said all the No Puppy mantras and wrestled 100 percent of what little willpower I could muster into focusing on the dogs I already love who are right here waiting to practice. What a splendid puppy though. . . bye, bye puppy. . .


----------



## Titan1

Thank you guys for letting me brag on the upcoming litter. It is our 1st litter and I am honored to have been asked. Thanks for he wonderful information Jill.
m


----------



## Ljilly28

Titan, your dog is a superstar, and it seems like the EVA/Tango pedigree, which is jampacked with working ability, is going to promise some bright&motivated youngsters with worlds of drive. Lol, probably NOT for your average pet home. . . but splendid in obedience and the field. I would love a pup myself. . . Put the puppy down, step away from the puppy. . .


----------



## Ljilly28

I saw Rhonda Mulholland at the Vacationland show today, and she says Sky is pregnant with 7 or 8 pups. They will go to performance homes, and should be so intelligent, birdy, and athletic. It was wonderful to see Rhonda beaming- she loves Tommy and has planned this for so long.


----------



## Montana's Mommy

BearValley said:


> *Put the puppy DOWN! Keep your hands where we can see them and walk backwards very s l o w l y...*
> 
> *.*


too funny - made me laugh


----------



## Ljilly28

I do need to read this thread every single day. I HAVE a puppy. I LOVE my puppy. But then again, he needs a SISTER. . . .


----------



## Titan1

You ... I only have one right now and I KNOW when I see Titan's puppies I will want them all..ROFL! That has to be my mantra for right anyway.. Let's see how fast I cave in.. ( I do have my name on a naugthy little boy) Remind me of this please in a couple months..


----------



## Loisiana

Oh, you definitely need a Titan son! Go for it!!!


----------



## Titan1

Nothing would thrill me more but man oh man.. two of these guys would wear me out..ROFL! But it would be fun...but but


----------



## goldengirls550

I have been on the dal-rhe website several times. Eva is such a cute little girl and I had no idea Titan was yours! Keep us updated on the litters. I do not need a puppy! I do not need a puppy!


----------



## 58loosy

Did your artistry pup's come from calif.? Never could get a hold of the breeder if it is.


----------



## Ljilly28

It's killing me! I'm fifty/ fifty on the fence bc I love Sky so much. She has only one more MH leg to go all owner handled, and she is a kissy girl too. . . Puppy, puppy. . .

Does anyone know Tommy in person- what he is like? 

OTCH High Times Wild Turkey UDX5, SH, OM4, U-UD, OBHF ex
Sand Dancer's Winter Diamond UD, SH, WCX, CGC
Rhonda Mulholland
207-743-8852	
[email protected]


----------



## tippykayak

If we didn't already have two young dogs...


----------

